# white cloud mountain minnows



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey there people!

im new to this forum.

just wondered if anyone could help at all.

ive got 3 cloud fish, 2 males and one female. the female is full of eggs, again, but instead of leaving her to lay the egg in the tank with the other fish which eat them, ive moved her and one of the male clouds into another tank.

i want to successfully breed them. any tips on what to actually look for when she lays the eggs?
ive had a look online and it didnt tell me much. just that the eggs will be skattered so they need foliage.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

if they are small -not sure on size- i reccomend a small breeding trap but just put in the female. eggs will be like white goo with tiny balls-mine were- when they appear take out the fish unless its a speices that look after their young


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I may be wrong but you need the male to fertilize the eggs once the female has laid them. I would either put them in a floating breeding tank or seperate as you have done then once they are laid and the male has "done his bit" I would take them out, make sure there is plenty of water flow or airation so the eggs dont go bad and keep your fingers crossed : victory:


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> I may be wrong but you need the male to fertilize the eggs once the female has laid them. I would either put them in a floating breeding tank or seperate as you have done then once they are laid and the male has "done his bit" I would take them out, make sure there is plenty of water flow or airation so the eggs dont go bad and keep your fingers crossed : victory:



that was my bad i described live bearers sorry:blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i pulled this from a site... might help.

As these fish are easily bred and quite hardy. If you want real production put these fish in at least a ten-gallon tank and feed them until some look kind of fat or full of eggs. If you have eight fish, surely at least a couple will be slim (males) or fat (females). Then put the whole herd in a clean, no snails, and ten-gallon tank with whatever tap water you have. Add an airstone and a couple of spawning mops or some spawning grasses and wait for success. For maximum production, move the fish every week or ten days to another tank and expect to have lots of fry in the tank. Of course, the babies that appear at the top with the adults aren't an accident and you can raise them with the adults. White Clouds don't eat their babies. So why move them? Because babies eat smaller babies and while these fish will increase their numbers in a permanent set-up, it is a very slow process. By sorting them every week or so via moving the breeders, this sibling cannibalism is eliminated. 
The spawning and hatching of babies is just as easy as I have mentioned above, With no tricks, special handling or anything artificial. In my first efforts with White Clouds as an experiment, breeding adults work like a charm. I prefer to give the fry infusoria as a first food, which I supplement with powder fine dry food. I get a lot more babies to survive if I use the infusoria at the start. In a month they are eating crumbled dry food and in less than six months they are breeders. Frequent water changes seem to really speed up the growth.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

thing you covered the lot habu!

definitely ensure there are some decent spawning mops available, and or some nice plants. also make sure you have enough food to feed the fry - they are very very small so need accordingly small food - infusoria and then newly hatched brine shrimp

good luck, need any other help don't hesitate to pm/msn me

Alex


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

wow thanks guys! some great info there! cheers! :2thumb:


----------

